# Rust inhibitor paint



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

I am doing an exterior home where the client also has light poles that are rather rusty and need some attention. I doubt they'll ever look perfectly new again but after sanding/wire brushing them what would be the best rust inhibitor primer/paint to use? Thanks.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

don't be lazy. search the other threads. There are so many covering this topic.


----------



## Primer Guy (Apr 20, 2007)

XIM 360 Gray has a very high salt water spray rating, much better than the more common rust inhibitive primers. Also available in aerosol for smaller jobs.


----------



## seversonspainting (Jul 6, 2008)

Searching the forums is part of the job. I found out the hard way. Search before posting. People here get mad answering the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

qdslse said:


> I am doing an exterior home where the client also has light poles that are rather rusty and need some attention. I doubt they'll ever look perfectly new again but after sanding/wire brushing them what would be the best rust inhibitor primer/paint to use? Thanks.


 
Right NOW... just buy some Rust-Oleum 7700 series oil alkyd and the coinciding primer.

Carter


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks for info.........

FYI, I searched 'rust inhibitor paint' and got nothng, before I posted.


----------



## dincao (Oct 25, 2007)

If they are complete rust try BM's rust converter and then top coat with your favorite metal coating...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

qdslse said:


> Thanks for info.........
> 
> FYI, I searched 'rust inhibitor paint' and got nothng, before I posted.


Maybe Tim needs a sticky on how to search. I would have just searched for rust primer, the inhibitor is going to give very limited results. 
at least half of these threads would be relative


----------



## PVPainter (Jul 26, 2008)

*SW Kem Kromik*

Ive used the SW Kem Kromik primer for situations like this and returned 3 years later to find still no pealing or rust breaking through, the stuff sucks to use but the results are worth it.


----------



## Safety Guy (Jul 19, 2007)

PVPainter said:


> Ive used the SW Kem Kromik primer for situations like this and returned 3 years later to find still no pealing or rust breaking through, the stuff sucks to use but the results are worth it.


Although a bit pricey SW macro-poxy works good too, even with a bit of surface rust.


----------

